# Red Bellied Pacu question



## Malawidolphin (Dec 15, 2006)

Hello, does anybody know (of course somebody knows) how large a Red Bellied Pacu grows? Are they Herbavores? Saw some at the LFS yesterday and they were nice looking fish. I don't think I have a tank large enough for them though.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Maximum Size: 42 inches

Minimum Tank Size: 1200 gallons


----------



## Malawidolphin (Dec 15, 2006)

Holy Cow! I expected maybe Oscar size.


----------



## Dizzcat (Aug 26, 2008)

I saw some at the Denver Aquarium last weekend. I never understood why people complained about lfs selling them till I saw one! These things were big enough to eat me! They were HUGE!!! Now I understand!


----------



## morningsky (Apr 22, 2008)

While I was at a local chain store. I asked the employee why they carrried red bellied pacu? I explained they get very large for most aquariums, she replied oh, if you like pacu we have some black pacu that get even bigger. I said don't they have a reputation for being hard to find a home for when they get so huge? **blank stare** from clerk.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Yes they are herbivores but will still eat fish smaller than them. Also, they can do major damage when they want to. When I worked at an aquarium maitenance company, our black pacu we had in a large display tank bit a 10" banded leporinus in half before it recoved from the momentary shock of being added to a new tank.


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

I have seen them get dinner plate size but not much bigger.
They were in a pond for 5 years.
They probably get bigger but I haven't seen it.

The other species of pacu get much larger.
I saw a couple at the zoo that were about 3 feet long.
Pacu are absolute monsters that are classified as tank busters and rightfully so.

As for diet; anything goes.
I have read that they eat fish, plant matter and fruit as well.


----------



## Afishionado (Jun 6, 2006)

Malawidolphin, very, very good move asking/informing yourself first! :thumb:


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

wow.. my uncle has one a year old and 16 inches.. its a crime to sell them imo


----------



## Norse76 (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Norse76 (Jul 20, 2008)

*sigh double post*


----------



## morningsky (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks for posting that pic. They should have that photo in the stores that sell those fish so people can get an idea of how big they can get.


----------



## Norse76 (Jul 20, 2008)

morningsky said:



> Thanks for posting that pic. They should have that photo in the stores that sell those fish so people can get an idea of how big they can get.


I agree, it is amazing how many people do not realize how big certain species get. Especially Chain Pet Stores.


----------



## morningsky (Apr 22, 2008)

*This a local Craigslist Ad:*

I have TWO Large Colorful very friendly Red Bellied Pacus. They are about five years old (could live another 10 years) and one is slightly larger than the other, the smallest being about 27" long 18" tall and weighing approximately 25 lbs! They are big boys with very colorful red bellies. They eat algae pellets but love cherry tomatoes, chunks of cucumber and especially frozen green peas and strawberries! They have been tank mates most of their lives and are simply outgrowing our 100 gallon tank. They need someone if sold together that has at least a 250-300 gallon tank and if you only want one you must have at least a 150 gallon tank. Also, if you don't know about these guys, please read up on them (they are referred to as "tankbusters" for a very good reason) before contacting me. 
Ours have jumped out of the tank three or four times, they are always getting wild and splashing water out on the floor and we have the lids taped down with black electrical tape! Very strong active fish - need a larger home. 
Also, they don't need any tank mates. Our boys have one friend and that is a large algae eater catfish that they allow to ride on their side and keep them clean! They will eat anything small enough to go in their mouth even though they are technically herbivores. We removed a tin foil and a bala shark because they kept getting beat up in the tank whenever the boys got wild!


----------



## Afishionado (Jun 6, 2006)

WOW - that tank must have been like a straight-jacket to those fish. They mustn't even have been able to turn around, or only with great difficulty. I know they are very tough but I can't imagine how they survived long enough to get that big. I am almost skeptical about the authenticity of that add...


----------



## morningsky (Apr 22, 2008)

I was looking thru craigslist for a friend that wants a good deal on a small tank. I thought it was a good example of what this thread was discussing.

Go on Craigslist-St. Louis and search Aquarium

I didn't make this up. I don't have that much of an imagination. :lol:


----------



## Afishionado (Jun 6, 2006)

Oh, I'm not suggesting you'd make it up. I wouldn't put it past people to post an add like that just to rile people up though (although they'd probably try it here rather than on CraigsList for better trolling).


----------



## morningsky (Apr 22, 2008)

It's possible for it to be a fabrication, but many chainstores within the St. louis area sell red bellied and black pacu. I went back and re-read the ad I had misses the part where they want to sell these guys for $100.00.

I just think the fish deserve better. I may email these people and let them know about monster fish rescue. Sounds like they are in over their head.


----------



## hey_wood1981 (Apr 7, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7zalLMwy ... re=related

They are huge!


----------

